# كيف نبدا عاما جديدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2008)

كيف نبدأ عاماً جديداً
نيافة الأنبا موسى
فى نهاية كل سنة وبداية سنة جديدة نحتاج إلى 3 وقفات:
1.وقفة فى ميدان السلبيات التي يجب أن تقوّم.
2.العشرة التي يجب أن تدَّعم.
3.المسئوليات التي يجب أن نقوم بها.

أولاً : بالنسبة للسلبيات:
فى نهاية السنة يحتاج الإنسان أن يراجع نفسه على الأقل فى 3 بنود.
1.السلبيات الفكرية.
2.السلبيات الوجدانية.
3.السلبيات السلوكية.
1.السلبيات الفكرية: نراجع أنفسنا ما هي أكثر أفكار كانت سائدة فى العام الذي مضى وفى أي اتجاه كانت تسير وهل كنا نحرص على نقاوة أفكارنا وقداستها ونطلب من الله فى العام الجديد أن يقدس أفكارنا وينقيها فتصير أفكار إنجيلية وروحية. وهذا يأتي من الشبع الدائم بربنا الذي يجعل لنا فكر المسيح لأن المسيح بداخلنا.
2.السلبيات الوجدانية : أي المشاعر والعلاقات نسأل أنفسنا ماذا كانت شكل علاقاتنا داخل البيت مع أقاربنا وزملائنا وجيراننا هل يوجد خصام مع أحد أو خصومة؟ قبل أن ندخل العام الجديد لابد أن يحصل الصلح مع الكل، ولا نسمح أن يكون لنا خصومة مع أحد بسبب أية ماديات أو أي شئ. ويقول القديس أغسطينوس " أترك حقك للفقير مادياً والفقير روحياً" يجب أن نتخلى عن المادة والذات، ونقدم الحب للناس وندخل أعتاب السنة الجديدة بطاقة حب جديدة ومتجددة تأتى لنا من السماء. نترك قرباننا قدام المذبح ونصطلح مع اخوتنا وكما يقول أحد الآباء " إنه إذا دخلت الكراهية قلب الإنسان خرج المسيح من الباب الآخر" فلنبدأ دائماً بالحب.
3.السلبيات السلوكية: نراجع سلوكيات العام الماضي ماذا فيها من سلوكيات سلبية مثل الغضب – التذمر – النميمة – أخطاء اللسان - أخطاء الفعل – أخطاء الحواس.. أي سلوكيات لا ترضى المسيح ونطلب من الله أن يساعدنا للتخلص منها.

ثانياً : العشرة التي يجب أن تدعَّم:
[FONT=Times
 New Roman]1.[/FONT]عشرتي فى الصلاة
2.عشرتي مع الإنجيل
3.عشرتي فى التناول
1.عشرتي فى الصلاة : نراجع عشرتنا مع الله من جهة الصلاة خلال العام الماضي كثيراً ما نعطى عهوداً حماسية أمام الله فى وقفتنا أمام الله فى نهاية العام، ولكننا أثناء العام لا نستطيع تنفيذ هذه العهود. لذلك نحتاج فى العام الجديد أن نعطى عهوداً يمكن تنفيذها وننمو فيها أثناء السنة بالاتفاق مع أب الاعتراف. نحتاج أن ندعم حياة الشركة ونقوى عشرتنا مع الله.
2.عشرتنا مع الإنجيل : ماذا كان فى العام الماضي؟ وما هي خطتنا فى العام الجديد؟ هل كان لنا عشرة مع الإنجيل؟ نريد فى العام الجديد أن يكون لنا نظام فى قراءه الإنجيل نحب الإنجيل وننمو في قراءته.
3.عشرتنا مع التناول: نحتاج إن الأسرة كلها تعتاد على التناول مع بعض، هذا يجعل من بيوتنا كنيسة فلنجعل السنة الجديدة سنة نمو فى الصلاة والنمو فى قراءه الإنجيل والنمو فى التناول.

ثالثاً: المسئوليات التي يجب أن نقوم بها:
يجب أن الإنسان يراجع حياته فى دوائر تكبر مثل مسئوليتي:-
1.نحو نفسي
2.نحو أسرتي
3.نحو الكنيسة
4.نحو المجتمع
1.مسئوليتي عن نفسي : أسأل نفسي هل كنت منتظم فى الاعتراف باستعداد أمام الأب الكاهن وهل أنمو فى المحبة وطاعة الوصية؟
[FONT=Times New
 Roman]2.[/FONT]مسئوليتي عن بيتي وأسرتي : هل نراعى أولادنا ونطمئن عليهم؟ هل يذهبون إلى الكنيسة أم لا؟ ليت لنا جلسة مع بعض فى بيوتنا حول الكتاب المقدس وقصص الكتاب المقدس.
3.مسئوليتي عن الكنيسة: الكنيسة هي كل إنسان، والله يبنى عن طريق الإنسان. نسأل أنفسنا هل لنا دور إيجابي فى الكنيسة؟ ولو دور بسيط، ليس من الناحية المادية فقط بل أيضاً من الناحية البشرية لأن كل نفس تساوى دم المسيح نفسه.
4.مسئوليتي عن المجتمع : مطلوب من كل واحد أن يشهد شهادة أمينة، وكل واحد مسئول أن يكون ملحاً يطهر المجتمع ويزيل فساده، ومسئول أن يكون نوراً للعالم وأن يكون سفيراً يشهد للمملكة السمائية. أسأل نفسي ما هو دوري فى المجتمع؟ هل نقدم صورة حلوة للمسيح فى العمل فى الشارع وفى وسط الجيران؟ 
الله يعطينا سنة جديدة نسعد بها وتسعد بنا ويكون لنا دور ورسالة مع المسيح

وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين​


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رااااااااائع كاندي
ربنا يباركك اختي
سلام المسيح معك
وكل سنة وانت طيبة​


----------



## فادية (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع  جميل  جدا *
*تسلم الايدين عزيزتي *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mero_engel (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع راااااااائع جدا ومفيد *
*يستحق التميززز لهذا الاسبوع*
*مبروك يا كاندي التميز*

*مثبت*​ 

*




*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو بجد موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا​


----------



## twety (9 ديسمبر 2008)

> يقول أحد الآباء " إنه إذا دخلت الكراهية قلب الإنسان خرج المسيح من الباب الآخر" فلنبدأ دائماً بالحب


 
*فووووووق الراااااائع*
*بجد بجد بجد جمييييييله جدا جدا*

*شكرا ياكاندتى ياقمر*
*موضوع يستاهل طبعا التمييز*
*كلنا محتاجين قوى الموضوع ده وخصوصا الفترة دى*

*شكرا ياسكرنا الغالى*
*وكل سنه وانتى طيبه *


----------



## جيلان (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*روعة بجد
انا بحب جدا الانبا موسى وبحب كل كلامه
ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الموضوع الرائع ويا ريت نحاول نعمل بالكلام ده ونبدا سنة جديدة مع المسيح*


----------



## صوت الرب (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع ...
الرب يزيدك كل نعمة*


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل  رائع
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رااااااااائع كاندي
> 
> ربنا يباركك اختي
> سلام المسيح معك
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا *
> 
> *تسلم الايدين عزيزتي *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا فاديه

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع راااااااائع جدا ومفيد *
> 
> *يستحق التميززز لهذا الاسبوع*
> *مبروك يا كاندي التميز*​
> ...


 
ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى 

على التشجيع وعلى التميز 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو بجد موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا​



ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *فووووووق الراااااائع*
> *بجد بجد بجد جمييييييله جدا جدا*
> 
> *شكرا ياكاندتى ياقمر*
> ...


 
ميرسى اوى يا توته يا حبيبتى 

وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *روعة بجد*
> *انا بحب جدا الانبا موسى وبحب كل كلامه*
> *ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الموضوع الرائع ويا ريت نحاول نعمل بالكلام ده ونبدا سنة جديدة مع المسيح*


 
ميرسى ليكى يا جيجى يا حبيبتى

قعلا ياريت نبتدى سنه جديده مع يسوع​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> *موضوع رائع ...*
> *الرب يزيدك كل نعمة*


 

شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بنت الفادى قال:


> موضوع جميل رائع
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## أَمَة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا كاندي على هذا الموضوع الجميل
ويا ريتنا كلنا نقف فعلا هذه الوقفات الثلاثة 
لنجدد ونقوي حياتنا مع الرب

وكل عام وانت بنعمة المسيح​


----------



## vova_ch (15 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع ممتاز ميرسي كتير عليه


----------



## botros_22 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## gorg_star (16 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع روعة شكرا ليكى
كل سنة و انت طيبة


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> شكرا يا كاندي على هذا الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ويا ريتنا كلنا نقف فعلا هذه الوقفات الثلاثة
> لنجدد ونقوي حياتنا مع الرب​
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى على المشاركه الرااااائعه

والدعوه الجميله

من انسانه جميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2008)

vova_ch قال:


> موضوع ممتاز ميرسي كتير عليه


 

ميرسى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2008)

bafly قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااا​
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2008)

gorg_star قال:


> موضوع روعة شكرا ليكى
> كل سنة و انت طيبة


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك

كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## رانا (17 ديسمبر 2008)

وانت طيبه ربنا يديم خدمتك​


----------



## sameh7610 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*كالعادة كاندى موضوع متميز

واكثر من رائع

انا استفدت منه كتير

تستحقى التقيم فيه

ميرسى اوووووووى​*


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع
ولتكن نعمة رب المجد معك
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (20 ديسمبر 2008)

رانا قال:


> وانت طيبه ربنا يديم خدمتك​


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *كالعادة كاندى موضوع متميز​*
> 
> *واكثر من رائع*​
> *انا استفدت منه كتير*​
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا سامح

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ولتكن نعمة رب المجد معك
> ...



شكراااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا وليم​


----------

